
Live Metrics from BBQ IoT Powered by Go, Gobot.io, Grafana, Influx - geostyx
http://bbq.live/dashboard/db/brians-bbq?orgId=2&from=now-1h&to=now&refresh=30s
======
bketelsen
Awesome! Thanks for posting. This project is at
[https://github.com/bbqgophers/qpid](https://github.com/bbqgophers/qpid) It's
powered by Go, Gobot.io, and runs on a raspberry pi that's connected to an air
conditioner fan that blows air into my Myron Mixon MMS 60 bbq grill. Today I'm
cooking a pork butt in preparation for the Easter whole hog cook.

~~~
kzisme
Awesome little project! This is probably a stupid question, but what is the
front end built with? (Go as well?)

~~~
bketelsen
the live dashboard is Grafana chart, that gets data from Telegraph/InfluxDB,
which gets data from MQTT streamed off the Raspberry Pi. On the Pi is the
Gobot.io app written in Go.

~~~
kzisme
I've never used Grafana chart before - it looks ~really~ nice. I've been
trying to think of a good mini-project to start learning Go with as well.

Maybe Grafana is a good starting point...

------
bketelsen
Now with youtube stream too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghvBegP1TU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghvBegP1TU)

------
kris-nova
This is wonderful. I love this so much. Best post of the day IMHO

~~~
bketelsen
aww. Thanks! I'm looking forward to tasting the results. Metric-driven food
for the win.

------
garaujo
This is really awesome!

